# Georgia Decatur trails?



## jfd986 (Jul 17, 2011)

I wanna start out tomorrow morning and bike like, 50 miles or something, but I don't have a car that can take me to silver comet, wanted to just do a trail around here, but haven't found anything. Does anyone know of a good route ?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Your best bets are to check out Saddlebred's site (Linky) or see if you can find something on mapmyride. I'm out on the west side of town and haven't ridden over in your part of town.


----------



## Egads (Jul 19, 2010)

Head east on Ponce De Leon, ride to Stone Mtn, go in the park for a few laps or continue east on Lithonia, Stone Mtn Rd, ride on Mt Arabia Trail, or continue down some of the rural roads.

Ride north on Clairemont road over to Bicycle South for a group ride

Just get on the bike & go.


----------



## TrailViewMount (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't wait to ride the Silver Comet and Mt.Arabia Trail. The photos of these trails look fantastic.


----------



## gp3d (Jul 6, 2011)

TrailViewMount said:


> I can't wait to ride the Silver Comet and Mt.Arabia Trail. The photos of these trails look fantastic.


I agree! Seeing the Silver Comet Trail a couple of years ago is what reignited my interest in cycling after 20 years of complacency. Still haven't made it back in good weather to ride any of it, but have ridden parts of the Longleaf Trace in Hattiesburg, MS. It's quite nice as well.


----------

